# NCARB - EESA Evaluation



## RANDOM (Sep 16, 2016)

I have studied Architecture in a non an accredited/validated/officially by the NCARB recognized architecture program.

Foreign-educated individuals who do not hold such a degree should have their education evaluated by NAAB through their Education Evaluation Services for Architects (EESA) program.

EESA charges the amount of $2.137 dollars for the evaluation. I have been told that there are other associations that can provide this same service for as cheap as $250.

Feedback anybody?

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2016)

Contact the Architects license Board in the state you are in for their requirements. Some require NCARB *accreditation.*


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2016)

This is an ongoing bugaboo for older "experienced" architects. They want your money.
Imagine a reviewer half your age or younger evaluating your work experience?
Todays education does not compare to 50 years in the trenches and on the boards plus all the CEU's taken.


----------

